# Weekly Competition 2014-41



## Mike Hughey (Oct 7, 2014)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R2 U2 F' U' R U F' R U'
*2. *U R U' R F' U2 F' R' U
*3. *U' F U2 F' U' R2 F' R2
*4. *F2 U2 F R' U F' U R' U
*5. *R2 U R2 F' R' U2 F2

*3x3x3*
*1. *B2 U R2 F2 D2 U' F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 L B' D L R2 D2 R U' F2
*2. *B2 D' F2 U F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U L' F' L B' D B' L' R2 B' L'
*3. *D F2 U F2 L2 U B2 U2 B2 F2 L2 F' L D' L R' F2 L2 D R2 D
*4. *F2 B R F R D R U L B' U2 R' L B2 R F2 R F2 R U2 F2
*5. *B L2 B D2 F' D2 U2 F' U2 F' U2 L' D U2 B' U R2 B' L' R' F'

*4x4x4*
*1. *L Uw2 Fw' F' L U' Fw R2 Uw Fw R2 Uw2 Fw Rw R F2 Rw2 R' U2 Rw' R' F Uw2 U2 R D Uw2 U R2 D' L2 R' D' Uw' L Fw L Uw2 B2 Uw
*2. *Rw2 B2 Fw2 F' R' Uw2 Fw F Rw D2 L2 B' U B Rw2 R' Uw' U' R' F' L' Fw' L Uw' F' D2 Uw B2 Fw' D B' F' L2 R' Fw Rw2 D F Uw' Rw2
*3. *L2 R2 B Fw' U' Rw R' D' L Uw' U' L' B2 R D' Uw U' B2 Uw2 B' Uw' L Rw2 Fw2 F2 R' Fw' D Uw' U' Fw F D2 B' Fw F2 Uw B' R2 Fw
*4. *L B2 Rw2 U2 B Fw2 Uw2 L' D' Uw2 F Uw B' F' Uw2 U B Fw D F2 L2 B F' Uw' U' R' Uw Rw R2 Uw Rw' R' U Fw Uw2 Fw2 R Fw' U2 R
*5. *F2 U F Rw2 Uw2 B2 F D' L D' Rw R F' Rw2 D2 F R' Fw Rw' B2 R2 B2 R' Fw2 Uw U L' R B2 D' R B2 D' Uw' U Fw U' F Rw' D2

*5x5x5*
*1. *Dw Rw2 Uw U Bw L Uw U' R B L2 Lw2 R B2 Fw2 U L' Lw Uw Bw L' Fw D2 Uw' L' Bw Rw2 R' Uw2 Fw2 D2 Dw2 L' Lw' R' Bw R2 B Bw Lw Dw2 F' R2 D' Dw2 Uw2 U L2 Uw2 U' B2 D2 Lw2 F2 Uw2 B' Fw D2 Uw' U2
*2. *D2 R Dw Rw' D Bw D2 Lw' D Rw2 Bw2 D' Dw2 Uw2 F Dw L Dw2 U F2 L2 Uw2 Bw F' L' Lw2 Bw F' Rw R B' F' Rw2 D2 Dw Uw' Rw Dw' U' F' Lw Rw' Bw Uw2 Lw2 Uw' F' Lw' F D' Dw2 Uw L2 Dw2 F2 Lw' Bw2 Dw' Fw' F'
*3. *Uw F Uw2 L' Bw2 Rw2 Fw U L Lw Rw2 Uw F Uw2 U R' D' Rw2 B2 D Dw2 Bw' F' R' D2 Uw L' B Bw' Lw Rw Fw2 R B2 Dw Lw D2 Bw2 D' Dw Bw D' L Fw2 R' F2 D2 R2 Dw' Fw' Uw' L' R Dw' Bw' F' Dw Uw2 Lw Dw'
*4. *B' Dw Uw Lw2 Rw' R' Uw Bw' F L2 B' F' D B' U2 B2 Bw2 D2 L B Lw' Bw' D' Uw' B' Fw2 F Uw L' Lw' R' U' Lw R2 D R D' Uw2 Bw2 Lw' Rw' F' U' Bw Dw' Uw' Lw2 Rw' Dw2 R2 B2 Lw2 B R B' Rw Dw Fw2 L2 Dw'
*5. *Rw F' Rw Uw' F Lw' R' B' D2 L2 D L Lw Dw2 Bw2 Fw2 Uw L2 Lw U' B' U' Lw Rw2 D Uw' Bw D U2 B2 Bw Fw' D U B' Rw D' Rw2 B2 Uw U' L' Uw2 L2 R' F Rw2 R2 B2 D' B Lw' R' Bw' Rw Dw2 B2 U' L' R

*6x6x6*
*1. *L 2B 3R' 2U' 2F' U' F2 U L' F2 D' 3F2 3U F2 3R 2R2 R2 D2 L R' D2 3U' 2U U2 3R U' B 2F2 3U L' 3U' B2 L2 2F2 D' 2L' 2R D' 2U B2 2F F2 3U B' 2B2 3F2 R' 2F2 2R2 U 3R' 2R' R 2D' L U 2F' L 3U2 2U2 L' 2D2 3U' U' 2L 2R B 2L2 B 2B2
*2. *L2 2D' 2R R U2 L D2 2D 2U' U2 2B 2F D' F2 R' D2 2B' 2L' R2 3F2 L2 3R 2R B' 3F' 3R2 2D2 2L2 2B2 3F' L 2U2 3F 2F2 F' 2L2 3R' 2U2 2F2 2L2 2R' D' U R' 3F' 2F2 3R2 R D' 3R2 B2 2B2 2D' 3F' 2R2 3U 2R B2 3U' U 3R' 2R D 2D2 2U L2 U2 L 3R' 2F
*3. *2L' D' 2B2 2F D 2L2 3R2 2U2 L2 D' F' D2 F' 2U2 2B 3F2 F2 2U2 2F2 D R' 2B 2L' B' F 2D 2U' U2 2L U' 2B 3F' L2 D' U' B' F' R 3U R' 2D' U 2L' 2R2 R 2U2 B2 3U' 3R' D2 L2 D2 2L2 3R' F' D2 U' 3R' 2U2 U' 2B 3R2 2B' 3F' D' 3U F' 3R' F' D
*4. *2L U F 3U2 2R' R' D2 2U2 3R B' D' 2D2 2L 2R U' B' 3R 3U 2L' 3R2 3U2 2U2 L 3R 2U U2 2F2 D 3U 3R2 R' 2B' 2R B 2U B 3F' 2F 2L U2 2R 2B2 3R2 B' F 2D 2L' 2R' R D' L 2R 2D2 L' 3F2 3R' 3U' 3F2 2D 2R2 2B U L' D U 2R 3U 2F' F2 2L'
*5. *2U2 B2 2F 2R R' B' 2B' 2F 2D B 3R' 3U' U' 2R2 2D2 2R 2B 2F 2D2 U' L' R' D2 2D' L 2L' F' 2L2 2U 2L F 3U2 F L2 2R' R2 D2 2D2 3U' U' 2L 2R2 R2 F D' 3U' L 3R' R' 3F 2R2 R' 2B' 3R2 F' 2L' 3R2 D' 2F U2 R 3U' L' 2U' 3R2 2U2 2L' 2F2 2U2 U

*7x7x7*
*1. *2R 2B2 L 2U 3B' 2D 2U 2B D 3B' 3F 3U2 B2 2R 2B' 2L' 3L2 D2 3D2 3R' F 2D2 2L' 2F2 3R2 D' 2D' 2B U 2B 2F2 L 2L B' 2B F 2D' F L2 2R 3B 2R 2U' 3L B U 3L 2R D 3D' 3U 2L R' 2D2 3D2 3F' D2 3U' 3B2 2L 2D 2B' L' 2B 2F F 2D 3D2 F2 2D 3R 3D' 3U' 3B 2D 3D' F2 L' U 3F2 2D2 3D U2 3R2 2F 3U' 3B2 2R2 2B' 2R' 2B 3F2 F 2U2 U2 3F' 2F2 3L 3R F'
*2. *U' L' R2 D' 3F2 2D' U' 2L 2D' 3D' 2B2 R2 2B' F2 3R' B 3F2 L2 3U2 2B2 2D 3L2 2D' 3D U' L 3F2 2L' F 2D' F D' U2 L2 2B 2L' 2B2 3D' 3B' 2U2 2B 2L' R2 3B' F R 2D 3D2 2L 2B2 U 2B D' 3U2 R 3F L' 2L' R' B' F' 2U' U 3B 2F2 L2 2D' 2U F2 L 2L' B2 2D 2U2 3L2 F 3R' 3B' 3R' 2D' R 2B L' 2R' B 3U F' R' 2B 2F F 3L 2R' D' 2D' 2U' F 2D' 2L2 3U
*3. *R' U' B L2 R 2U 2L2 2B2 3B F2 3L' 3R' R2 3D 3R2 R 3D' 2F' 3D 2L2 2R2 2F2 D' 3U2 3B2 2R 2U R2 2D' 3B 2L 3D' L 3U2 U L F2 2D' 2B 3F' 2F F 2U L D B' L2 3B L' R2 B2 U 3F' 2R' 3B 3U2 3L' 2R2 3D 2U2 3B2 L' 2R2 3B2 L D' 2U2 B2 2F F2 2U' 2F' F' U2 2F2 2D2 2R' 3U2 2L' 3D 2F' 2D' 2B 3B2 D2 2D' 2L 3L2 R2 3D' 3U' 2B D2 2D' B' 2R 3B 3F2 2L2 2R2
*4. *3F2 F2 R' 3F 3U2 L' 2R 2D2 3L D' L D 2U2 3F' 2R 2B L 2L' 2R 2D2 3D U 2B2 3F2 2F' F2 3U 2R2 2B' 3F' D U2 3F 2F 3D 2U2 2F' U2 3F2 D F L' 3B 3L2 2F 3L 3D 3U U' 3F' 2F' 3U 3F' 3R R' 2D 3B' L2 B 3F2 3D 2U 2B R' 3U2 2L2 B L 2L R 3U 2U' 2F 2D' 3L2 3F 3L 2R2 3U 3F' 3R2 3U 3R2 D 3F 2D' U 2F 2D L' 2L2 F2 3L2 3B 3F2 2U2 3B' 3F 2L' 3L
*5. *2L2 2R 3D2 2B2 U' 3F' 2D2 3L2 2U2 R' 3B2 3R2 2U2 2L 2R' R B R2 B 3F' 2R 3F2 D' 3R' 2R2 3D 2B 2F2 2U F 2L 2R2 2U' 2B 2D' B' 3F' 2L' B' 2B2 3B2 L 3R' 2F2 2L 3R' 2R' 2U 2L2 2R2 3B 3F2 3U2 3R2 B 2U 3B F L D' 2B R' 2F 3D2 2U 2B 3R D2 2U 2R B2 2B' U 3B' L2 2B2 3B L 2L R' 2D 2B2 D' 3U' 3L2 3R R' 2U2 U2 3B' 3F 3D' 3B2 3F 2F2 R' F2 3R' 3D B

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U R U F2 R F2 R U' F'
*2. *F2 R U R U2 F' U R U
*3. *F' U2 F2 R U' R2 F' R2 F'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F B2 L2 B U' B D' R L U D2 R2 F2 L2 B' L2 F' R2 F2 D2 B2
*2. *B2 D F2 U2 L2 F2 U B2 L2 F2 L2 R B U2 R' F' U' R' B2 U R
*3. *U2 B D2 U2 L2 B L2 D2 B' F' D B U2 R' D U' F D2 F' L' U'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw U' Rw2 Uw' U' Fw2 F D2 Fw2 D' B2 L' R U' Fw2 Rw Fw D' B L' Rw' D' B2 Fw' R U2 Rw2 F2 Uw R' Uw L U' L Rw2 D Uw2 B R' B2
*2. *R2 Fw D' Fw F Uw' Rw' Uw2 Fw' F2 Uw' R2 D' F2 Uw B Fw' F2 D Uw' R2 B2 Fw2 F R2 Fw F' Rw' D Uw L B R Uw' L Uw2 U B L B
*3. *Fw2 Uw2 F2 L' F Rw Fw' U2 B L' Fw' L' Fw' Uw' U' L2 Rw' R2 F U2 F' D U2 R F' R' D' L' Fw2 Uw2 Rw F2 R Uw Rw R' Fw Rw' R2 F

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *U L Lw Fw' F' U' Rw2 Bw2 F' R2 Uw B' Bw U' Fw' Dw Lw2 Dw' Uw' L' R2 B Bw2 U L Lw' Uw' Bw' Dw2 U Bw' Uw2 F Uw Lw' Rw2 Dw2 Bw Uw U2 Lw Dw2 Uw2 U2 B2 Lw2 Rw' Dw' Bw' F2 Uw2 B L2 D' Rw' R2 Bw Uw2 B Bw2
*2. *B' Bw2 Fw' Dw2 Uw F Lw2 Fw Lw2 R F2 Lw' D2 B' Fw' F' Dw2 B2 Dw' L Lw Dw U B Uw2 U Fw F' U B2 F' R' Bw F Dw' B Dw U Fw Dw2 B R B2 Lw2 Bw Lw Rw2 F D Lw2 B2 Rw' Bw' Fw2 L' D2 Lw U' L' B'
*3. *Dw U' L2 Bw L Uw2 B Fw2 U Lw2 B Uw Bw2 Lw' U L2 Bw2 Rw' Fw Rw Bw R' Uw Bw' U' Bw2 D' U' Fw' D' Lw' R2 Dw Lw2 Fw' Rw2 B U F' Lw Dw2 Rw2 U' Fw' Rw D' Uw U L2 F Lw2 Rw2 F' L R D2 L' Rw B' L

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2D 2U 2R 2D2 2B2 U L2 3R' D' 3U2 F2 2R2 R2 3U2 B2 2R2 D' 3R B2 2D 3R 3U 3R2 3U B' 2L2 D' R' 2F D2 B' 2F' 2U' B' L R' 2U2 F2 2L2 F 3R' 3U 2R' B2 3U2 B' 2D' 2B' 3U2 L2 3U2 B2 2B2 2U' 2B' D' 2B 2U 3F2 L' D' 2B2 2F2 3R2 2F 2R2 B' 3F 2F U

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' 2F 3L 2R' 2F2 3R2 2R2 3D' U B2 3B2 F' 2D' 3D 2U R' 2B2 2F2 R 3U' 2L 3F2 3R' 2D U2 B2 3F F' L' 3U' 2R R 2B2 F' 2R2 3D2 2B U 3F R' 3B 3F' F L' 3R B2 3L 3D' 2B 3B' 2F' 3U2 B2 U 2F' 2L2 3F2 2U2 3R D' 3R2 3U L' 2D' 2B 3U2 2U' U2 B2 2R2 3F2 L' 2U' 3B' 2D 3B' 2F2 3U2 3B 3F' 3D 3U 2B 2F 2R2 R 2U L 2R2 B' F 2L' D' L U' L 3L' 2D2 2R' 2D

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U' L B L2 F' R' F B R2 U F2 R B2 R2 F2 U2 L' D2 B2 D2 L'
*2. *U2 B2 D2 R2 D B2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 F R' B2 F L' D' F' U R' D2
*3. *U' F2 L2 D2 U B2 R2 F2 L2 B2 F2 L' U2 B R U L2 R2 F' R' F2
*4. *U2 R2 F L2 B' D2 L2 B2 F' L2 B2 D' F R2 U' B' D' L B' F R'
*5. *L2 U B2 L2 B2 U F2 D2 U L2 D' B' L2 R F U B2 D2 L D' F'
*6. *R U2 L U2 L2 U2 L B2 F2 L' F U' L' R D U B' U' R' B2 D'
*7. *U F2 U2 L2 U B2 D' B2 L2 F2 U2 F U2 R' B' U L U' B' L2 U'
*8. *F U2 D L B' L' B' R2 L D R2 L2 U2 F D2 F' D2 F L2 U2 F
*9. *B2 R2 D' F2 D B2 L2 D L2 D' U' F' L' D' U2 R D' F' U L' B'
*10. *D' F2 D U' B2 L2 B2 U' B2 R2 D2 R' F U' R2 D2 L' F U2 R' B'
*11. *F R B' D B R F' D2 B' R D2 L2 B2 U R2 U L2 B2 L2 D'
*12. *B2 L2 B L2 B U2 R2 D2 F' R2 F U' B L F2 U2 F' R D' F L
*13. *D2 F D2 F2 U2 L2 U2 L2 B' R2 B U' B D R B2 R2 F' U F2 L'
*14. *D2 L2 D2 R2 B' D2 B U2 F2 D F D' L U' F R F L' R
*15. *R' B' L' B' D L F' L' U B U F2 R2 F2 B2 U' B2 D2 L2 F2 U2
*16. *R2 B2 D2 L2 U F2 D2 F2 L2 D' U' L' D' L' B L' R' F' R2 B' R'
*17. *R' U2 B' L' D2 F2 B' D' L' D2 F2 L2 U' F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D' R2
*18. *U2 B2 L2 B2 D' U' L2 F2 D' F2 U' B' U2 R' F' D' R' U2 L F L2
*19. *F L2 F' R L2 B' U' D B L D L2 U B2 R2 L2 D B2 U D2 F2
*20. *D2 U B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U F2 U2 B U' B2 R' F' L' F R2 B D
*21. *F L' F D2 L F' L2 U B' L' U R2 D' F2 U' B2 U' L2 F2 B2 D
*22. *D' R F2 B D2 B U2 B' U L2 U2 F U2 D2 L2 F' D2 B2 U2 R2
*23. *D F2 L2 U2 L2 U F2 U2 L2 F2 D2 B R2 F' L' D B' R' D L2 F
*24. *B2 L' D2 B2 L2 D2 L B2 D2 L' F2 D B D R2 U2 B' D' R2 D'
*25. *U2 B R2 B' L2 D2 B' D2 F' R2 B2 L U' B' U2 F2 D2 L2 F U' R2
*26. *L' U2 R B2 D2 U2 R B2 U2 L' U2 B R U' B' L B L' F D' R'
*27. *B R2 B R2 D2 F2 D2 B2 F' U2 F' U' F2 R D' L' F U2 B2 U' L2
*28. *D2 B F2 D2 R2 D2 L2 F L2 D' L2 D' L' F2 L2 F' D2 R U L
*29. *U2 F2 R' B2 L' U2 B2 L F2 U2 L2 D B' D' U' R2 B' D2 R' D B'
*30. *D2 F' U2 L2 B' R2 F2 R2 D2 B' F L' B2 D U B' U B2 R2 F2 L'
*31. *L2 F2 U' L2 F2 R2 D L2 R2 F2 R2 B' L U F' R B L2 F' U2 R2
*32. *U2 B' L2 D2 U2 F U2 B F2 R2 B' U R' D B D F2 R U R U2
*33. *R2 F' L2 F' L2 F2 D2 F U2 R2 D2 U B' L' D2 U' R2 U B2 D' R
*34. *R' F2 R U R U L2 B D' F R2 D R2 U B2 U2 R2 U R2 F2 U2
*35. *B' F2 L2 U2 B' L2 R2 F' U2 R2 D2 R F D' F D' U B2 D' F' L2
*36. *L2 F U D B' U2 D2 L U' F R' U L2 F2 B2 U2 D' B2 U' L2 D2
*37. *D' R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 U' R2 U' L2 U B' D' L' F' R U L2 R' F' R
*38. *U2 R F2 R' B2 F2 L F2 U2 R2 B2 D R' U R D2 L U F' D L2
*39. *D U2 L2 D' F2 L2 R2 D' R2 F2 U' R D F2 D' U2 B U F2 R'
*40. *L F2 R B2 F2 D2 L R2 D2 F2 D F' L R' B F R D2 U' F'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R2 F D2 L2 B L2 R2 D2 R2 U2 F' D' L B2 R' F R' F D R' U'
*2. *R2 B2 L2 B2 F U2 R2 F2 L2 F' D R2 F' U R U2 B' L' U B2
*3. *U2 L U F2 D B R2 B' D2 L B2 R2 B2 U2 R2 D' F2 U R2 U L2
*4. *F U2 L2 B2 R2 B L2 F R2 U2 B2 R' B F L' D F' U B L' B2
*5. *D2 F2 L2 U2 L D2 L' F2 R' D2 L' U' R' B' D2 L' B' D2 B D2 R2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B2 U2 B2 L2 B2 U2 R' B2 F2 U2 R U' F D L' D B' F L D B2
*2. *F2 D2 L' B2 L' D2 L D2 L2 B2 L' D' U' L' R2 D B F D' B' R2
*3. *R' U2 B2 D2 B2 F2 R B2 L B2 D2 U' F' D F' L' D' L' F R' F'
*4. *F' L2 B U2 F D2 F U2 F U2 F2 D B D2 F U' F2 L' R' B' L2
*5. *U2 B2 F U2 F' R2 B' D2 U2 B' D2 R F2 R F' D' B D F' R2 U2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F R2 F2 L F' D' B' U R' L2 F R2 U2 B' L2 F D2 R2 L2 F'
*2. *L2 B2 D2 R2 B2 D' U2 R2 F2 D2 L' R' D' L R2 D B D' L2 B2
*3. *R' F U B2 L B' R2 F2 D F2 D2 L2 F2 L2 F' B2 U2 F2 R2 D2
*4. *B2 D B2 R2 U2 R2 U B2 D L2 D' L D' L' F' U2 L2 R2 D' B2 L
*5. *F U' L' F' B' U' F D R' U2 B' R2 L2 D2 B R2 F R2 B U2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *D2 L2 B2 R2 B2 F2 U2 B2 D F2 U' L' B F2 R D2 F' L F2 U F2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F R' U F U2 R' F U
*3. *R2 B2 D' B2 L2 F2 U B2 D' L2 D' B F D' R2 B L' D' B L U2
*4. *R2 D Uw2 U Rw2 R2 D2 Fw2 F Uw' Fw' R' D L Rw2 B' U' B' L R2 Uw' B D' Fw2 Uw Fw Uw' Fw' D2 L' Fw Rw2 Fw' F Rw' Fw Uw' B2 Fw2 U

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U' F2 R' U R2 F' R
*3. *U2 L2 U2 L' B2 R' D2 R U2 B2 D2 U B L' D2 F' U' R2 B2 L2 U2
*4. *Rw2 R2 Fw F2 U2 Fw2 D2 Uw B D2 Uw2 U R' D2 R Uw' L R2 D' B Rw2 R Uw' U B F2 U Rw2 U2 B' Fw2 L Rw' R2 Fw D Fw2 L Rw Uw2
*5. *B D2 U' Fw' R2 D' U Fw2 D Uw Fw2 D Lw' B2 Rw' Fw' L2 Rw U' L' D2 R' Dw2 U2 Bw' L' Lw2 R Fw' F' U' L' R D U2 Rw R U2 Rw' Bw U2 Rw' B2 Bw' F2 Dw' Uw' R2 Fw' L2 Fw D Dw' Bw' F2 D Lw2 B Bw Uw'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=1,d=-5 / dUdU u=-3,d=-5 / ddUU u=1,d=-2 / UdUd u=5,d=-4 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=5 / UUdd
*2. *UUdd u=2,d=-3 / dUdU u=2,d=2 / ddUU u=-1,d=1 / UdUd u=1,d=6 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=0 / dddd
*3. *UUdd u=2,d=3 / dUdU u=1,d=4 / ddUU u=-5,d=4 / UdUd u=6,d=6 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=-2 / dUdU
*4. *UUdd u=-4,d=4 / dUdU u=-4,d=-2 / ddUU u=-5,d=0 / UdUd u=3,d=4 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=-2 / dUUU
*5. *UUdd u=-2,d=-5 / dUdU u=6,d=3 / ddUU u=6,d=-5 / UdUd u=5,d=-3 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=4 / UUdd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U R B' U' R B R l
*2. *U' B' U L' R U' B U' l r' u
*3. *L' R' U R' L B R' L' r u'
*4. *B U R' U R L' R l u'
*5. *L' R' U' L' R L R r

*Square-1*
*1. *(6, -1) / (1, 4) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (-1, 0) / (4, 0) / (4, 0)
*2. *(3, -4) / (4, 1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-5, 1) / (-1, -4) / (0, 3) / (1, 4) / (5, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, 0)
*3. *(6, -1) / (-2, 4) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (6, 1) / (0, -3) / (4, 5) / (6, 0) / (2, 0) / (4, 0) / (4, -5) /
*4. *(1, 6) / (-1, 2) / (-3, 0) / (1, 4) / (2, -1) / (4, -2) / (2, 0) / (0, 3) / (3, 0) / (0, -2) / (6, 0)
*5. *(1, 0) / (-1, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (1, 4) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-2, 0) / (-4, -5) / (6, 2) / (-1, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *D' L' U' R L R' U' D U' D' U'
*2. *D U D U L U' R' L' U' D' U'
*3. *U L' U R' D L U' U D' R' U'
*4. *U L' R' L' R' L D L' U' D' U'
*5. *U' R L U L' D U' L R' D' U'


----------



## ottozing (Oct 7, 2014)

Fewest moves: 29



Spoiler: Solution



42 min attempt
D2 L2 B2 R2 B2 F2 U2 B2 D F2 U' L' B F2 R D2 F' L F2 U F2

Inv w/ Premove F2
R B U' D' R' F L' (2x2x3)
Switch
B' D' R' D R2 B (F2L-1)
R' U' F' U F R (AB4C)

Skeleton: F2 B' D' R' D R2 B R' U' F' U F R L F' R D ^ U B' R' (20)

^ F2 U B' U' F2 U B U'

New Skeleton: F2 B' D' R' D R2 B R' U' F' U F R L F' R D F2 U B' U' F2 U % R' (24)

% U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R

Solution: F2 B' D' R' D R2 B R' U' F' U F R L F' R D F2 U B' U' F2 U' R' D' R U2 R' D (29)


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Oct 7, 2014)

2x2 : 5.42, (4.14), 4.50, (6.33), 5.69 = 5:20
3x3 : (18.34), 15.58, (14.78), 15.31, 17.82 = 16.24
4x4 : 51.75, (50.33), (57.44), 52.58, 50.36 = 51.56
5x5 : (1:48.80), (1:35.31), 1:38.47, 1:37.72, 1:41.48 = 1:39.22
6x6 : 2:58.99, 3:02.80, (3:12.86), 3:00.65, (2:45.56) = 3:00.81
7x7 : 4:06.64, 3:58.92, 4:21.07, (3:56.46), (4:32.24) = 4:08.88
2x2 BLD : DNF, DNF, 57.26 = 57.26
3x3 BLD : DNF, 2:45.26, DNF = 2:45.26
4x4 BLD : 
5x5 BLD :
Multi BLD :
3x3 OH : 39.64, (38.31), 47.06, (55.20), 40.92 = 42.54
MTS : 54.58, (DNF), 57.15, (50.43), 53.87 = 55.20
2-4 relay : 1:20.64
2-5 relay : 3:21.64
Clock : 18.54, 14.91, 18.11, 19.25, 17.52 = 18.06
Megaminx : 1:37.17, 1:36.92, 1:37.50, (1:43.38), (1:36.23) = 1:37.20
Pyraminx : 4.61, (4.18), 5.47, (7.89), 6.04 = 5.37
Square-1 : (1:01.59), (33.46), 55.16, 37.74, 42.99 = 45.30
Skewb : 8.78, (13.28), 11.43, (6.19), 10.30 = 10.17


----------



## Schmidt (Oct 7, 2014)

Skewb 
1. D' L' U' R L R' U' D U' D' U' 
2. D U D U L U' R' L' U' D' U' 
3. U L' U R' D L *U' U* D' R' U' 
4. U L' R' L' R' L D L' U' D' U' 
5. U' R L U L' D U' L R' D' U'


----------



## Rocky0701 (Oct 7, 2014)

*2x2:* 9.406+, (6.297), (20.166), 10.148, 8.198 = *9.251* OMG, I have gotten really bad at 2x2.
*3x3:*18.366, (16.773), (25.973), 22.540, 17.206 = *19.371* Eh..
*4x4:* 1:11.749, 1:04.052, (1:17.812), 1:12.260, (1:01.715) = *1:09.359* This is really good for me!
*5x5:* 3:07.145+, 3:01.791, (3:26.881), 2:52.928, (2:36.299) = *3:00.621* Really good flow on the last two. 
*3x3 One handed:* 40.044, (39.526), 53.518, 48.391, (1:04.367) = *47.318* Pretty good, other than the last solve.
*2-4 Relay:* = *2:21.256* Awful
*2-5 Relay:* = *4:43.149* PB, this was great!


----------



## MarcelP (Oct 8, 2014)

*3X3X3: *20.83 (22.32) (14.32) 19.85 21.21 = *20.63*
*3X3X3 OH:* (1:17.71) 1:11.77 1:17.05 1:08.04 (1:06.30) = *1:12.29*
*4X4X4:* (1:47.50) 2:13.53 1:50.93 (2:22.05) 2:21.65 = *2:08.70* //Blehh
*5X5X5: * 6:06.38 5:50.08 (5:16.55) (6:13.72) 5:19.41 = *5:45.29* //Untill yesterday never had a sub 6 
*Skewb:* (6.56) 12.56 24.01 27.19 (41.42) = *21.25*


----------



## Puggins (Oct 11, 2014)

*2x2:* 3.48, (4.11), 3.91, (2.82), 2.83 = *3.41* // Really Lucky. I use LBL currently and got PLL skip 4/5 solves.
*3x3:* (19.49), (23.03), 19.84, 20.59, 21.52 = *20.65* // About Average
*4x4:* (1:42.95), 2:00.98, (2:01.89), 1:48.18, 1:59.10 = *1:56.09* // Pretty Bad
*Pyraminx:* (7.02), 11.00, (15.40), 11.55, 12.61 = *11.72 *// A little better than average
*2x2-4x4 Relay:* 2:50.75 // I don't do this often so I can't compare.
*3x3 OH:* 1:20.44, 1:05.15, 1:00.84, (1:25.30), (57.29) = *1:08.81 *// Not Bad
*2x2 BLD:* 43.96, 1:20.24, DNF = *43.96* // So close to PB on the 43.
*3x3 BLD:* 7:24.69, 5:08.42, 5:34.37 = *5:08.42* // PB by 1:04 on the 5:08 
*Multi-Blind:* 0/2 16:30 // At least I got 100% on 3BLD


----------



## Dene (Oct 12, 2014)

*3x3:* 15.53, 14.24, (13.87), 18.36, (23.40) = 16.04
*4x4:* 1:02.62, 55.47, (1:12.89), (51.69), 55.39 = 57.83
*5x5:* 1:41.29, (1:26.24), 1:32.65, 1:38.25, (1:43.74) = 1:37.40
*6x6:* 3:01.26, 3:02.17, (2:53.43), (3:23.05), 2:58.94 = 3:00.79
*7x7:* 4:49.29, (4:26.62), (4:58.78), 4:51.19, 4:47.15 = 4:49.21
*OH:* 36.14, 33.48, (42.09), 35.11, (26.81) = 34.91
*Megaminx:* 2:12.30, (2:04.67), 2:17.39, 2:10.43, (2:27.67) = 2:13.37


----------



## tpt8899 (Oct 14, 2014)

3x3: (43.86) 1:03.52 59.81 (1:22.87) 45.74 = 56.35

YAY! First sub-1 minute avg with Roux!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 14, 2014)

Results week 41: congrats to Iggy, Cale and EMI

*2x2x2*(26)

 2.31 Rcuber123
 2.75 Lapinsavant
 2.95 SolveThatCube
 2.98 EMI
 3.41 Puggins
 3.86 G2013
 4.05 Mikel
 4.28 VeryKewlName
 4.76 qaz
 4.88 SweetSolver
 5.08 Cale S
 5.17 Iggy
 5.18 ichcubegern
 5.20 bacyril
 5.31 CyanSandwich
 5.55 Deathranger999
 6.92 BenjaminW
 7.36 cubefanatic
 7.39 LostGent
 7.85 ComputerGuy365
 8.01 Schmidt
 8.14 Mike Hughey
 8.80 Bubbagrub
 8.83 d4m1no
 9.24 Rocky0701
 17.04 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(35)

 9.37 antoineccantin
 9.67 Lapinsavant
 11.84 Iggy
 12.04 SolveThatCube
 12.58 EMI
 13.65 G2013
 14.06 ichcubegern
 14.13 Rcuber123
 14.20 qaz
 14.22 VeryKewlName
 15.11 Deathranger999
 16.04 Dene
 16.24 bacyril
 16.58 Mikel
 17.16 BenjaminW
 18.43 Tx789
 19.12 Caiel Manuel
 19.37 Rocky0701
 19.47 daryl
 19.67 CyanSandwich
 20.11 Mike Hughey
 20.30 Cale S
 20.34 SweetSolver
 20.63 MarcelP
 20.65 Puggins
 21.09 LostGent
 21.20 Schmidt
 22.10 Perff
 22.25 d4m1no
 23.04 cubefanatic
 25.15 ComputerGuy365
 28.42 Bubbagrub
 28.55 xlmmaarten
 35.41 MatsBergsten
 56.36 tpt8899
*4x4x4*(22)

 40.12 EMI
 40.64 Lapinsavant
 48.55 SolveThatCube
 51.56 bacyril
 57.83 Dene
 57.84 qaz
 1:03.40 ichcubegern
 1:05.65 BenjaminW
 1:09.35 Rocky0701
 1:09.93 Mikel
 1:12.03 Deathranger999
 1:21.33 Cale S
 1:23.64 Mike Hughey
 1:26.81 Schmidt
 1:26.93 d4m1no
 1:29.77 Rcuber123
 1:37.20 CyanSandwich
 1:50.33 LostGent
 1:56.09 Puggins
 2:08.70 MarcelP
 2:17.75 MatsBergsten
 DNF Iggy
*5x5x5*(16)

 1:27.34 Lapinsavant
 1:37.40 Dene
 1:39.22 bacyril
 1:41.83 SolveThatCube
 1:56.82 Iggy
 2:01.25 ichcubegern
 2:13.39 BenjaminW
 2:25.93 Mike Hughey
 2:32.24 d4m1no
 2:43.67 Cale S
 3:00.62 Rocky0701
 4:08.65 Schmidt
 4:43.28 MatsBergsten
 5:45.29 MarcelP
 DNF EMI
 DNF qaz
*6x6x6*(8)

 2:36.26 EMI
 3:00.79 Dene
 3:00.81 bacyril
 4:11.11 Iggy
 5:19.64 BenjaminW
 5:47.09 Cale S
 8:58.66 MatsBergsten
 DNF ichcubegern
*7x7x7*(5)

 4:08.88 bacyril
 4:49.21 Dene
 7:09.39 BenjaminW
 9:31.33 Cale S
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 one handed*(18)

 18.68 Lapinsavant
 20.07 EMI
 21.98 SolveThatCube
 23.92 Iggy
 25.49 Rcuber123
 25.74 qaz
 30.73 Tx789
 31.93 ichcubegern
 34.91 Dene
 37.70 BenjaminW
 42.54 bacyril
 47.31 Rocky0701
 49.70 Schmidt
 50.13 G2013
 58.98 Cale S
 1:01.92 CyanSandwich
 1:08.81 Puggins
 1:12.29 MarcelP
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 1:27.02 Rcuber123
 1:54.89 Iggy
 3:33.64 Cale S
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(14)

 11.16 Lapinsavant
 13.38 EMI
 15.26 Iggy
 16.25 Cale S
 18.72 Rcuber123
 23.26 qaz
 25.41 CyanSandwich
 26.03 Mike Hughey
 32.62 MatsBergsten
 34.58 G2013
 42.87 ichcubegern
 43.96 Puggins
 44.56 SolveThatCube
 57.26 bacyril
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(16)

 32.34 Iggy
 40.97 Sessinator
 44.53 qaz
 54.76 Cale S
 59.46 CyanSandwich
 1:04.90 Mikel
 1:08.16 Mike Hughey
 1:22.41 MatsBergsten
 1:45.15 EMI
 1:57.64 G2013
 2:41.29 Lapinsavant
 2:42.71 ichcubegern
 2:45.26 bacyril
 5:08.42 Puggins
 5:12.35 SolveThatCube
 DNF BenjaminW
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(6)

 3:29.32 Iggy
 3:35.13 Cale S
 5:52.16 qaz
 6:12.65 CyanSandwich
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

12:48.47 Mike Hughey
 DNF Cale S
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(3)

 DNF Cale S
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(6)

14/16 (32:58)  mycube
3/3 ( 3:41)  Iggy
5/7 (19:11)  Cale S
7/12 (54:45)  MatsBergsten
3/5 (10:11)  CyanSandwich
0/2 (16:30)  Puggins
*3x3 Match the scramble*(6)

 55.20 bacyril
 58.21 G2013
 1:01.97 Iggy
 1:09.78 Mike Hughey
 2:15.49 MatsBergsten
 DNF Cale S
*2-3-4 Relay*(15)

 52.59 EMI
 55.21 Lapinsavant
 1:11.67 Iggy
 1:20.64 bacyril
 1:22.14 ichcubegern
 1:34.37 G2013
 1:43.03 BenjaminW
 1:44.77 Cale S
 1:56.29 Mike Hughey
 1:56.32 CyanSandwich
 2:03.30 Rcuber123
 2:19.97 Schmidt
 2:21.25 Rocky0701
 2:50.75 Puggins
 3:49.37 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(10)

 2:13.34 EMI
 3:02.03 Iggy
 3:21.64 bacyril
 3:45.32 ichcubegern
 4:11.79 BenjaminW
 4:14.13 G2013
 4:29.76 Cale S
 4:34.18 Mike Hughey
 4:43.14 Rocky0701
 8:55.81 MatsBergsten
*Magic*(2)

 2.20 Mike Hughey
 6.36 ichcubegern
*Master Magic*(1)

 5.05 Mike Hughey
*Skewb*(16)

 4.79 Rcuber123
 4.99 Cale S
 6.62 daryl
 6.76 Iggy
 7.59 SolveThatCube
 7.76 SweetSolver
 9.09 EMI
 9.58 cubefanatic
 10.17 bacyril
 10.43 CyanSandwich
 10.62 Tx789
 15.05 ichcubegern
 16.14 BenjaminW
 20.53 Mike Hughey
 21.25 MarcelP
 23.11 Schmidt
*Clock*(6)

 8.42 Perff
 8.92 Iggy
 13.32 EMI
 16.98 Mike Hughey
 18.06 bacyril
 18.85 Schmidt
*Pyraminx*(18)

 3.07 Rcuber123
 3.53 Iggy
 5.37 bacyril
 5.98 SolveThatCube
 6.97 EMI
 7.38 ichcubegern
 7.76 SweetSolver
 8.00 Tx789
 8.17 Cale S
 8.32 qaz
 9.28 BenjaminW
 10.23 CyanSandwich
 11.72 Puggins
 12.89 Mike Hughey
 14.66 ComputerGuy365
 14.85 Schmidt
 18.71 LostGent
 20.14 Bubbagrub
*Megaminx*(4)

 1:15.84 Iggy
 1:37.20 bacyril
 2:13.37 Dene
 3:03.25 Cale S
*Square-1*(7)

 14.35 EMI
 17.90 Iggy
 31.52 qaz
 45.30 bacyril
 46.97 Mike Hughey
 48.77 Cale S
 52.19 CyanSandwich
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(10)

23 okayama
28 mhdef1
29 ottozing
30 guusrs
31 EMI
32 Mike Hughey
36 G2013
38 Rcuber123
39 CyanSandwich
40 Cale S

*Contest results*

267 Iggy
252 Cale S
245 EMI
213 bacyril
176 Lapinsavant
175 Mike Hughey
169 ichcubegern
165 SolveThatCube
165 Rcuber123
156 qaz
149 MatsBergsten
145 CyanSandwich
144 BenjaminW
128 G2013
113 Dene
86 Puggins
80 Mikel
75 Rocky0701
69 Schmidt
61 SweetSolver
59 Tx789
57 Deathranger999
50 VeryKewlName
41 mycube
40 d4m1no
38 MarcelP
38 antoineccantin
36 LostGent
35 daryl
30 cubefanatic
23 ComputerGuy365
22 Caiel Manuel
20 okayama
20 Sessinator
19 Perff
19 mhdef1
18 ottozing
17 guusrs
16 Bubbagrub
6 xlmmaarten
4 tpt8899


----------



## Iggy (Oct 14, 2014)

FINALLY! First time winning in months


----------

